# Newbie - Does my gear suck...?



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

Recently i came across some nice looking used gear for a killer price and decided to go for it. Figured it would be more fun than renting gear on the occasional times i get to snowboard.

While im not a total noob on a board (done with the bunny hill, but still not totally comfy with high speed or steep stuff), i am pretty clueless about the equipment. So i just want to know whether the gear i bought makes any sense, or perhaps im riding a godawful setup without even knowing it?
I'd REALLY appreciate some input from people with experience. 

So here we go (i also uploaded an image) : 
1. board - K2 World Wide Weapon 2011 (dont think its the "wide" version). Jib rocker, with a flat base. Fits my weight.
2. Shoes - Salomon F20. Just my size (10.5) feel pretty comfy. 
3. Bindings - Salomon 501. plastic bindings, plastic+metal metal ratchets. feel solid, no complaints. 
(also bought a pair of metal "Ride" bindings)

I guess my questions are: 
1. any component here that is really really shitty or will really mess up my progression?
2. how can i tell the size and flex of the bindings? 
3. i read this board is best suited for jibs, but does that mean i'll really struggle much more on other areas, like controlling speed or learning to carve??? 

I dont plan on jibbing too much. Most of my riding will be on groomed runs, perhaps a bit of park riding and maybe the occasional powder. I ride very little, so again, im not looking to upgrade to something flashy - just wanna make sure i'm not doing some rookie mistake and using a really bad setup.
Thanks...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You'll be fine with that set up if the boots don't cause pain. The bindings suck but won't hurt your progression.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BTW, you're missing a binding screw, should be mounted with 4, not 3.


----------



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

Mystery2many said:


> You'll be fine with that set up if the boots don't cause pain. The bindings suck but won't hurt your progression.


Hehe, on a scale of 1-10, how sucky would u rate them 
Any specific thing bad about them, function wise, compared to a more decent pair? 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

f00bar said:


> BTW, you're missing a binding screw, should be mounted with 4, not 3.


Yeah. Sharp eye. One of them somehow fell yesterday when i was riding. Guess i should've tightened it better...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

FoxInsocks said:


> Hehe, on a scale of 1-10, how sucky would u rate them
> Any specific thing bad about them, function wise, compared to a more decent pair?
> Thanks for the info!


Mostly comfort issues (highback, baseplate, straps, footbed). Possibly the ratchets not working the best. They can be ridden and should be ridden till you get better.


1 being the worst 10 being the best. I would rate them 3.


----------



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

Mostly comfort issues (highback, baseplate, straps, footbed). Possibly the ratchets not working the best. They can be ridden and should be ridden till you get better.[/QUOTE]

Will do, sir!
Thanks


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Imo gear holds ppl back about 0.01% of the time.

100% of the time snowboarding less is holding you back.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I saw a dude yesterday strapped into his Dr Martens. I just kind of sat there in disbelief watching him strap in. Plus he literally had about 2" of toe overhang. Then off he went. He certainly wasn't great, but he was no beginner either. 

So ya, it isn't the gear or setup holding people back.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Keep your set up till you are more comfortable linking turns with some speed, after which then go get yourself shiny gear.

But then again, everyone loves shiny new gear.


----------



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

I totally hear you about the gear. Im pretty strong into mountain biking and i know the same thing from there. People upgrading like crazy for no reason, thinking that dumping $$$ on gear will make them better...

But i also know those dweebs who ride a sweet bike with crappy gear, which either makes them just look like a complete idiot, or actuallly holds them back... 
So i wanted to make sure im not one of those


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Everyone but the rich and spoiled starts out on shitty gear, your setup is like 237 times better than what I started on. Your stoke should offset any thoughts of your gear sucking. Just get out there and rip. Next year you'll have a better idea of what you should do to upgrade or whatever.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Only problem with your gear is that you are missing 1 screw. :grin: Tighten your screws every time out. As long as your boots fit you should be good. Boots that are too big will hold back your progression. If you have heel lift, you won't have fun. Otherwise you should be good to learn turns and start carving.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

All gear sucks all the time. That's why we have to keep buying more stuff. Yeesh.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Donutz said:


> All gear sucks all the time. That's why we have to keep buying more stuff. Yeesh.


I buy sucky gear just so I have an excuse to buy more sucky gear!


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I hand made my first snowboard out of plywood, and bindings out of a 50 gallon plastic garbage can. Now I spend way to much money on shiny new gear...doesn't matter what you learn on, however as you progress, gear can certainly help you improve, and make riding a lot more fun. Just get out there and enjoy nature!


----------



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Only problem with your gear is that you are missing 1 screw. :grin: Tighten your screws every time out. As long as your boots fit you should be good. Boots that are too big will hold back your progression. If you have heel lift, you won't have fun. Otherwise you should be good to learn turns and start carving.


Dude, i've got several screws loose regardless of snowboarding... 

I actually bought this gear just before heading up to ride. I was gonna rent, but then stumbled across this at a shop - the board, bindings and shoes (plus a burton bag, decent goggles and a ski jacket) all cost me about $65, so it was actually cheaper than renting 
Thing is, i was on a business trip, so there i ended up riding with a pair of khakis and a thin pair of fleece gloves. Talk about looking like a dweeb!


----------



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

*So my take from all of this...*

My take from all of this is:
1. The gear is reasonable, nothing too laughable
2. Although this is primarily a jib board, i should still be able to take use it pretty much for everything for now. At my level i won't feel that much of a difference.
3. first thing to go should be the bindings.
4. boots are good as long as they fit
5. i dont have an excuse for sucking

My last ride was on solid, icy snow, and i kept feeling very sketchy at low speeds with that much of an edge on the ground. I wonder how different it would've felt on a normal camber. hopefully the snow will be better next time i go up. 


Thanks for all the replies


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

FoxInsocks said:


> *Thing is, i was on a business trip, so there i ended up riding with a pair of khakis and a thin pair of fleece gloves. Talk about looking like a dweeb!*


No no. I think that is awesome. I have a burning desire to snowboard in jeans and a leather jacket. :grin: Not sure why, I just think it would be awesome. But a suit and tie would be sweet too. At least you got out. NO EXCUSES!!!

Did you look like this dude?? Haha


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

My first board was all no-brand stuff. $180 for a board boots and bindings, not particularly on special, just no-name stuff. But the boots fit, and the bindings held my feet to the board. So i learnt on that. And kept learning. And kept riding. I ended up keeping that board for something like 10 years.

All my friends were busy leafing down the beginner slopes in their $1000 branded setups, but i was out riding confidently on my POS setup; At no point did i feel like it held me back; and although it was ugly, i thought the look of someone in expensive gear that cant ride for shit looks worse.

Then, once i finally decided i deserved a board that didnt get laughed at by lifties, i started buying new equipment every year. Its quite addictive...


----------



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> No no. I think that is awesome. I have a burning desire to snowboard in jeans and a leather jacket. :grin: Not sure why, I just think it would be awesome. But a suit and tie would be sweet too. At least you got out. NO EXCUSES!!!
> 
> Did you look like this dude?? Haha



That's exactly how i looked! (except i face down in the snow most of the time
good one!

As you said - no excuses. I'd rather have fun sucking and looking stupid than sitting on my ass at home.


----------

